# R.I.P Susie



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

My beautiful baby, Susie cat was killed on the road outside our house yesterday morning but I didn't know she had died until lunchtime today when I finally heard from the RSPCA inspector. I thought it was strange that she didn't appear when i called her for her breakfast and when the kids came in from school they'd seen someone putting up signs to say a cat had been found. We managed to get through to the RSPCA but they had been told it was a tabby cat whereas Susie was calico/tortoiseshell, and they gave me the numbers of some local vets to try, but when no-one had treated a cat, I knew something bad had happened.

The RSPCA inspector said, from my description, it was Susie and that he hadn't seen such a beautiful cat for a long time, he is going to try and get her back for us but she was taken to the RSPCA centre in Patcham and their day for 'body disposal' is wednesday and I won't know until friday if we can bury her.

We will get a shrub to remember her by, and it will probably be something a bit prickly to match her personality.









*R.I.P Susie, October '02 - September '09*


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

aww im really sorry to hear that  R.I.P Susie


----------



## elljhitch (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear, Amb. Try to be strong and RIP Susie!


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

AWW sooo sorry BIGGGGG HUGGGGGG from me :flrt: take care you, you know where i am:no1:


----------



## Moosmoo (Jul 21, 2008)

r.i.p =(


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

How awful for you. RIP Susie x

Jo


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im so sorry it was bad news,. I did wonder if this was the case due to you having problems finding her location, but I didnt want to worry you more

RIP Susie


----------



## ChloEllie (Jul 18, 2009)

awww im so sorry for your loss.
my cat dissappeared a while ago...heard rumours of one found in the brook that runs behind our house but never went to check if it was him.

RIP susie.
xxx


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I am so sorry...  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

So sorry to hear....


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

r.i.p prettyful one.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So sorry to hear this! Like Shell I did wonder if this was why you couldn't locate her, but didnt want to worry you in case it wasn't!

She was beautiful and I know you will miss her!

RIP Suzie!


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

sorry to hear that boozy

big hugs:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks Everyone xx


----------



## debz316 (Aug 22, 2009)

*im sorry for your loss*

hi im so sorry to hear of your sad loss its never easy losing any pet i understand how you feel i have been where you are u can never forget them but in time it will get easier for you but right now the pain alone is very tearfull an emotional for you, susie will alwayz be wiv you in your heart and mind she will never be forgotten im sure you will keep her memory alive funny times her playfull moments and much more that u treasure so close to your heart
take gentle care 

sleep in peace little one u will be sadly missed but never forgotten 
((((((((((((((megahugz)))))))))))))))​


----------



## natsuko (Jan 3, 2009)

Rip Susie, she was gorgeous. really sorry for your loss I hope you get her back to bury her.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

i hope so too x


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

natsuko said:


> I hope you get her back to bury her.


INSIST you get her back, no bloody way would they take one of my cats, no way. stand your ground.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

freekygeeky said:


> INSIST you get her back, no bloody way would they take one of my cats, no way. stand your ground.


 we're not sure untill fridy, we did, but "body clear out day" is today so we don't know


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

aww, thats sad man :/

RIP little cattt


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

We're not getting her back, upsetting, but not if you know what i mean...
i wouldnt have liked to see her anyway :/


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> We're not getting her back, upsetting, but not if you know what i mean...
> i wouldnt have liked to see her anyway :/


woudlnt be having that...
i woudlnt wanna see her either but thats not the point.
anyway, im so sorry

RIP


----------



## pepper29 (Sep 11, 2009)

r.i.p


----------



## Diamond Dragons (Mar 29, 2008)

R.i.p


----------



## The Worm (Sep 15, 2009)

r.i.p susie you were beautiful


----------

